

Minuum Demos Non-Annoying Text Entry On An Android Wear Watch - wxs
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/15/minuum-demos-non-annoying-text-entry-on-an-android-wear-watch/

======
wxs
Hey all, we spent some time porting Minuum over to Android Wear. It's still
very alpha, but if anyone wants to try it out on their Wear device, they can
sign up at minuum.com/watch and we'll send instructions on side-loading an
APK. I'm around to answer any questions.

